# Red Heart Yarn......wHAT?



## alexandragiraffe (Feb 22, 2013)

I've heard alot about the dreaded Super Saver yarn by Red Heart. People say it's scratchy, not soft, horrible to use etc. etc..
LIES.
I ordered some a week ago thinking it couldn't be that bad (I'm in Australia). I needed alot of yarn, in ALOT of different colors but also washable, so Red Heart seemed like a good choice.
Anyway it arrived a couple days ago and it is possibly the best yarn i've ever used. It's actually pretty nice for a cheap, acrylic yarn and it doesn't squeak in my knitting needles. It's not rough or scratchy. I love it!!

What are your opinions on Red Heart/Super Saver yarns?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Love Red Heart. I learned to knit with Red Heart 50 years ago! Well, okay, it probably wasn't Red Heart, but I did buy it as soon as I could!!!!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I think that the super value is kinda rough to knit with but softens when washed.But you can now get it soft brand and it is as soft as simply soft yarn.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I am pleased to hear you have tried RH Super Saver and like it.
I use it alot and am not bothered with it in the least.
Some people are more sensitive than others for whatever reason.
And it does soften up when washed.

I look at it this way....
When you buy a new shirt at the store it is stiff with a "starchy/scratchy" feel to it.
But when you wash that shirt it becomes nice and soft.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never had the issues with Super Saver that others complain about. Once you wash it it's just fine.


----------



## jwedzee (Feb 13, 2013)

I like Red Heart and use it often for items for grandchildren. My daughter likes it because she can wash garments made with Red Heart in the washer and dry them in the dryer. I just finished a cardigan for a granddaughter out of pink Red Heart. I always throw the finished garment into the washer so that it softens up. Right now, I'm working on socks out of Red Heart. I'm no fan of washing by hand!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I love Red Heart yarn of any type....


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

alexandragiraffe said:


> I've heard alot about the dreaded Super Saver yarn by Red Heart. People say it's scratchy, not soft, horrible to use etc. etc..
> LIES.
> I ordered some a week ago thinking it couldn't be that bad (I'm in Australia). I needed alot of yarn, in ALOT of different colors but also washable, so Red Heart seemed like a good choice.
> Anyway it arrived a couple days ago and it is possibly the best yarn i've ever used. It's actually pretty nice for a cheap, acrylic yarn and it doesn't squeak in my knitting needles. It's not rough or scratchy. I love it!!
> ...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I love Red Heart super saver yarns and will always buy it.
Once in awhile I get one that is a little rough but I am knitting hats on my knifty knitter for homeless men and use 2 strands together so it blends in. 
The price allows me to be able to afford to do what I enjoy and provide someone else with a warm hat and scarf during the cold weather. I put a pair of store bought socks inside the hat to. And if it is sold for a hot coffee or a burger at McDonald's that's okay to.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I used to hate Red Heart, and Super Saver was awful. Now I see Red Heart making some really cool, trendy changes. Their Boutique line just keeps getting better. The Sashay line for ruffle scarves is awesome. I have made a couple thing with their Magic (?) Magical (?) line and I love it. Changes looks young and hip too. I'm still not sold on Super Saver because I prefer Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## TheDebster (Nov 29, 2012)

Just to echo everyone else; Super saver is great for kids (washes and dries with no problems)...gets sooooo soft and lasts forEVER! Tho I will also recommend the Red Heart Soft---just got some for tabi and OMG it's sooooooooooo soft!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I knit with Red Heart a lot. It really does get very soft after washing...and it is very durable...my projects will last a lifetime.


----------



## nanacari (Aug 22, 2011)

I've used Red Heart yarn for years. There are still projects in the family from 40 years ago, and still being used.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Can i ask from what site did you buy


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

We're all weird with our yarn. I think those who don't like Red Heart are those who can afford to consistently buy high end yarn (and I will be honest, Red Heart doesn't compare to the likes of merino or alpaca). But we can't all always afford to do that. 

I like to put my Red Heart in a lingerie bag, put it through a wash cycle with softener and then dry it on medium heat. Definitely makes it softer.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

skinny minnie said:


> Can i ask from what site did you buy


I'm also wondering where you bought from. My husband and I are moving to Italy next year... and I'm scared I won't be able to get my yarn fixes.


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

I have always used Red Heart, and will continue to do so. It has the best colors, is reasonably priced, and washes up well. I make many charity items, and it makes sense to use Red Heart. Once in a while, I'll use Homespun for a prayer shawl.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I have two wonderful US friends, both here on KP, who very kindly sent me lots and I mean lots of Red Heart yarn and I love it! The quality of the yarn is wonderful, the colours amazing and it knits up beautifully. The worsted weight is equal to our Aran, we just don't have the choice of Aran colour ranges here.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Just to join in, I love red heart yarn!!!! I use it for all my charity knitting projects (and I knit alot.) I think it's awesome. Off to buy more....


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

i love it. if it is scratchy, I just run it thru the drier with a dryer sheet, and it softens up just fine.


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

For me, it depends on what I'm making. The conditioner in the wash helps.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I like and use it often.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Hate it.


----------



## jwedzee (Feb 13, 2013)

I buy it at WalMart usually.


----------



## alexandragiraffe (Feb 22, 2013)

They have awesome colors!


----------



## alexandragiraffe (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought it from their online store, http://www.shopredheart.com
They ship internationally


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

I am using Red Heart on an afghan that I am working on now. Use it for alot of my bigger projects it is very nice yarn to use.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i just started knitting a cardigan sweater for myself using red heart soft in purple. this yarn is very nice.


----------



## nanasota (Feb 22, 2013)

I have used some Red Heart that was scratchy........but it seems one can now get yarn from Red Heart that is softer and not scratchy......I will only use soft yarn now for all projects so I'm happy to say JoAnne's has a good selection now........


----------



## nanasota (Feb 22, 2013)

I will have to try this ........I didn't know about this trick...thank you


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

For my personal use, I only use wool. However, I do a lot of charity knitting and Red Heart is the only brand I use for chemo caps, scarves, etc. I just completed my winter commitment of 36 caps for the Arkansas Children's Hospital and used Super Saver, Classic and Sport weight and, as usual, they all came out great!

As others have said, the yarns are indestructible as well as fashionable (the children love the variegated ones!) I buy directly from the Red Heart website and receive my orders w/in 5 days. I couldn't be more pleased!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I grew up with Red Heart. I have old afghans made of it from well over 20-30 years ago. They do not seem scratchy today, but the newer yarns do seem softer.


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

I use Red Heart quite a lot and before passing the item on to someone I soak a hand towel in water and put the towel and finished items in the dryer and they are nice and soft and I didn't need the time and cost of using the washing machine.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry everyone but what is red heart yarn I live in Melbourne Victoria Australia and have never heard of it

Di


----------



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

I made a pull through cabled wrap for my daughter with ss. Not that hard to work with, and she was very pleased. Made another in a softer yarn and different color. It was too soft. It slipped out of the pull through too easily.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

alexandragiraffe said:


> I've heard alot about the dreaded Super Saver yarn by Red Heart. People say it's scratchy, not soft, horrible to use etc. etc..
> LIES.
> I ordered some a week ago thinking it couldn't be that bad (I'm in Australia). I needed alot of yarn, in ALOT of different colors but also washable, so Red Heart seemed like a good choice.
> Anyway it arrived a couple days ago and it is possibly the best yarn i've ever used. It's actually pretty nice for a cheap, acrylic yarn and it doesn't squeak in my knitting needles. It's not rough or scratchy. I love it!!
> ...


Love Red Heart yarns and the Super Saver is a work horse. Items made with it seem to never wear out, they hold their color through endless trips through the washer and dryer, too. It's soft enough to work with and, when laundered, is super soft. What's not to like? :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I use red heart super saver for many many things...nothing stands up better to wear and tear.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

dribla said:


> Sorry everyone but what is red heart yarn I live in Melbourne Victoria Australia and have never heard of it
> 
> Di


Red Heart is the brand name. The Red Heart Super Saver is a relatively inexpensive acrylic yarn they make. It comes in solids and varigated...lovely colore...is easy to work with, durable and machine wash and dry. You may try going to their website to look over the large variety of yarns that Red Heart offers.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I purchased red heart yarn to knit an afghan, and I am very happy with it and would purchase it again.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

dribla said:


> Sorry everyone but what is red heart yarn I live in Melbourne Victoria Australia and have never heard of it
> 
> Di


It is a brand of yarn. The company is increasing lines
of yarn from basically just super saver which is a jumbo
Skein. You can go to red heart.com and view yarns as well
as their free patterns. You can also order from them online.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

I am using it to knit a blanket for my bed since I need a lot of yarn and it gives the most bang for your buck so to speak. I have used Red Heart for years and always thought it was a good sturdy yarn, easy to knit or crochet with and not scratchy at all.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Love Red Heart. I learned to knit with Red Heart 50 years ago! Well, okay, it probably wasn't Red Heart, but I did buy it as soon as I could!!!!


Could have been 50 years. I know I worked with it 40 years ago. Don't remember if it was called Super Saver but it was Red Heart and the only brand available where we were living at that time. :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I think they are a great value - have used them on many projects and I have always been pleased with the end results.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm working on a Nemo fish hat using Red Heart Super Saver. I don't like the feel of it at all and wish I was done with it. I'm happy to read it softens with washing. Otherwise I would frog it. The color is an orange. Does anyone think the color dye makes a difference in how it feels?


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

When I need a yarn that I know will be made into a project that requires lots of use and washing, Red Heart Super Saver is my go to. It may not be as soft to work with, but it washes up well and softens with wear and washing and lasts for years without showing wear. I prefer the softer acrylics like Simply Soft, but with all the new changes Red Heart has made in its yarns, I still prefer it for cost and wearability.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Like them! Lots of color choices! If the yarn feels hard to me I just soak completed item in water that has hair conditoner in it, rinse several times, block or let sit to dry. I have also been pleased with their brand of Soft.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yarn quality must be pretty bad over there if you like Red Heart. It is so scratchy my hands can't stand knitting with the stuff


----------



## Greeneyedleo49 (Dec 1, 2012)

I love Red Heart yarn! The best thing is that it washes and dries beautifully and comes out soft!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have used it for years. It is durable even for children. It washes and dries very well in my regular wash loads. Sometimes I get a skein that is not as soft as I would like but over all I love it.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I grew up on Red Heart (back in the day when the local 5&10cent store carried nothing else) and never have had a problem. Yes, I now love Caron Simply Soft but....recently discovered Red Heart Love which is also super soft and offers a pretty selection of colors. As for stiff and scratchy SuperSaver... I've not had any problems at all wth it.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I've used it for years for toys and love it. It holds up well to the washer and dryer, a must for toys for young children. It comes in a wide variety of colors and it does soften with washing, although I don't think it's that scratchy to begin with. For an inexpensive yarn it's my top pick.


----------



## wizaard (Feb 20, 2013)

i use rh supersaver all the time.i love it it is soft and nice to work with.ive been using it for a while now.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I recall my grandmother using Red Heart although she used a lot of wool as well.


----------



## Karen K Turner (May 17, 2011)

How do you keep it from pilling?


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been using it for over 50 years and completely happy with it.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm going to be buying some for my GS afghan I am going to make him for Christmas. Have the color picked out. Waiting for pay day. I have used it alot for the grandkids thing and it wears like iron.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

alexandragiraffe said:


> I've heard alot about the dreaded Super Saver yarn by Red Heart. People say it's scratchy, not soft, horrible to use etc. etc..
> LIES.
> I ordered some a week ago thinking it couldn't be that bad (I'm in Australia). I needed alot of yarn, in ALOT of different colors but also washable, so Red Heart seemed like a good choice.
> Anyway it arrived a couple days ago and it is possibly the best yarn i've ever used. It's actually pretty nice for a cheap, acrylic yarn and it doesn't squeak in my knitting needles. It's not rough or scratchy. I love it!!
> ...


This is what I've been using and I haven't any complaints..it's great for throws, kids sweaters takes alot of abuse and still looks good...and the company is reliable about handling their orders..


----------



## grannychar (Feb 23, 2013)

I much prefer the Caron One Pounders. I find Red Heart very scratchy


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Rdanek said:


> I'm working on a Nemo fish hat using Red Heart Super Saver. I don't like the feel of it at all and wish I was done with it. I'm happy to read it softens with washing. Otherwise I would frog it. The color is an orange. Does anyone think the color dye makes a difference in how it feels?


Certain dyes can change the texture of yarns and fabrics.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

grannychar said:


> I much prefer the Caron One Pounders. I find Red Heart very scratchy


I didn't know Red Heart had One Pound skeins. I have seen them in Caron and Lion Brand in our AC Moore.


----------



## RHRandle (May 6, 2011)

I bought several skeins, and when I got the bag home I discovered one of the skeins felt really odd, like "crunchy" or "squeaky". The color name was the same, but it was a totally different yarn! They did take it back for an exchange, but it must have been a really old skein that got mixed in with the new ones; it's how I remembered it used to feel, and why I stopped using the stuff years ago.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

I use a lot of red heart. it is economical and is much softer than the original acrylic yarns.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Rdanek said:


> I'm working on a Nemo fish hat using Red Heart Super Saver. I don't like the feel of it at all and wish I was done with it. I'm happy to read it softens with washing. Otherwise I would frog it. The color is an orange. Does anyone think the color dye makes a difference in how it feels?


Definitely.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've used Red Heart for years, my only complaint is the size of the skein has shrunk so now a person has to figure out how many skeins to buy if using an old pattern. Some of us are math challenged.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Red Heart Super Saver knits like steel cables, but is invaluable for products that will be washed again and again. I have found it to be perfect for dog sweaters.


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

I,yoo have been using Red Heart FOREVER.Have just ordred a buch, last week, they had a special on shipping2.49 total, needed greed and white(amony other colors)for the Girl Scout sweater pattern.I was my first buy and still love it.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I am making an afghan with Red Heart Super Saver and it is real soft. I love it.


----------



## Carmela51 (Jan 12, 2013)

Red Heart yarns are very good. I have recently started using thir RH Love line - wonderful! a bit softer than the super saver, so it may be better for those with sensitive skin.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been knitting for almost 60 years and Redheart is still my favorite yarns. With all the charity knitting/crocheting I do, and making things for children and many grandchildren and gifts, I am sure I have made at least 100 afghans and 250 scarves - most in this yarn.

I started really loving it when I had 2 small children and made them various colored sweaters to wear to school. No matter how many washings they had, they always came out looking terrific and were passed on to friends when my daughters outgrew them. Although I have found some more expensive yarns I like alot, this is still my favorite and I use it just about daily.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

I had the experience of finding it not to be pleasurable to work with but I read here on this site that if you pre-wash....yes pre-wash the skein in a laundry bag it softens up and is a pleasure to work on.

Of course you don't undo the skein! I haven't tried that yet but I intend to as I knit for charity and I can't use wool due to possible allergies. Red Heart would be a good source for me.

Maybe someone else can find that original posting for us....


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

They have nice patterns too


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Eighteen years ago I knitted my grandaughter a blanket which was made from Super Saver. It became her "always with her blanket" After a year of dragging it around the house with her, I noticed it still looked like new. I have used alot of Red Heart ever since.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

RH Super Saver is great to use when you are learning and/or are a little short in the pocketbook but they do have a lot of lines in the last few years that are quite nice. I think it's like anything else -- if you have unlimited income, go for the really lush stuff and enjoy. RH will get you where you want to go until you want to splurge a little on the good stuff.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I know that I find different colors (of the same brand and style) have a different feel. Sometimes it may feel thicker (variegated generally seems thinner) and some colors feel stiffer.

I use Red Heart and don't mind working with it at all. I always wash items when I finish them.


Rdanek said:


> I'm working on a Nemo fish hat using Red Heart Super Saver. I don't like the feel of it at all and wish I was done with it. I'm happy to read it softens with washing. Otherwise I would frog it. The color is an orange. Does anyone think the color dye makes a difference in how it feels?


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I use RH super saver a lot for family afghans - it is a little harsh to work with - certain colors are worse, but it softens in the wash & it wears like iron. I have a 30+ yr old afghan made from it that is still ok - a little fuzzy now, but no breaks, holes, etc. I don't use it for clothing though - I usually use good wool for hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

skinny minnie said:


> Can i ask from what site did you buy


You can buy from Red Heart directly, I think.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

grannychar said:


> I much prefer the Caron One Pounders. I find Red Heart very scratchy


I'm using that right now for the afghan I am making my GD for Christmas. I have no problems with either brand. I found a color (varigated) that I like in RH for my next blanket that I couldent find in Caron so am getting RH for next one


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I have 2 frosty greens in the Classified section.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in an area where there's not much choice in yarn from the two major retailers here, so Red Heart is a go-to yarn for items that I'm making in acrylic...usually mitts and hats, occ afghans. I've found some batches scratchy (wonder if they soften after washing??) and some "softer."


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I use Red Heart for just about everything I knit or crochet. It is the most durable yarn one can get. Never a problem with it. Colors are great too!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I just finished a lapghan last night for wounded soldiers and a sweater last week for Guideposts knitting. I love that there are soooo many colors and you can mix and match for charity knitting and make them really beautiful for those who really need them.


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

I love red heart yarn.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree, Red Heart has been around forever! Its an inexpensive way to have many many colors and knits up nice!


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Also learned to knit on Red Heart yarn about 50 years ago. It seems to me that they have impoved the "softness" of this yarn in recent years. Still use it for many projects. Did not even know there were other yarns until a few years ago. Enjoy your yarn.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I get REALLY tired of people bashing Red Heart Super Saver. It is great for so many projects. It wears like iron, washes beautifully, rarely has knots and rarely tangles coming out of the skein. Like any yarn, it is not for everything...but great for a lot of things. I find that people are hesitant to admit they made a baby item out of Super Saver. I say stand up and be proud of your Super Saver projects!! Can you tell I am not a fan of yarn snobbery?


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> I get REALLY tired of people bashing Red Heart Super Saver. It is great for so many projects. It wears like iron, washes beautifully, rarely has knots and rarely tangles coming out of the skein. Like any yarn, it is not for everything...but great for a lot of things. I find that people are hesitant to admit they made a baby item out of Super Saver. I say stand up and be proud of your Super Saver projects!! Can you tell I am not a fan of yarn snobbery?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linda Diou (Feb 23, 2013)

I have found inconsistencies . Both scratchy/thin vs soft /full. But I bought at local craft store.


----------



## Grandma 1933 (Jun 26, 2012)

Red heart yarn was poor quality for several years, but think that all the complaining about it, did pay off, it now has changed and is back to the quality it was 30 years ago. A nice workhorse of a yarn.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

It has a variety of bright, happy colors! It softens when you wash it, after making your item. I always feel happier when I walk down that aisle.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Great explanation! Yeah Red Heart


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Agreed! I use it all the time. Yes, there are a lot of nice yarns out there but they cost a lot more. I have not had problems with Red Heart and I rarely find a knot. I purchased some variegated yarn from Michaels that is their brand and I found 3 knots in the first skein I used. I hope it's not all like that as I bought several bags of it when they had a 3 hour sale at 70% off right before Christmas. The yarn seems fine Iin fact I wondered if it was made by Red Heart with the Michaels label), it's just the knots. But I guess at that price I can live with the knots.


Coopwire said:


> I get REALLY tired of people bashing Red Heart Super Saver. It is great for so many projects. It wears like iron, washes beautifully, rarely has knots and rarely tangles coming out of the skein. Like any yarn, it is not for everything...but great for a lot of things. I find that people are hesitant to admit they made a baby item out of Super Saver. I say stand up and be proud of your Super Saver projects!! Can you tell I am not a fan of yarn snobbery?


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

alexandragiraffe said:


> I've heard alot about the dreaded Super Saver yarn by Red Heart. People say it's scratchy, not soft, horrible to use etc. etc..
> LIES.
> I ordered some a week ago thinking it couldn't be that bad (I'm in Australia). I needed alot of yarn, in ALOT of different colors but also washable, so Red Heart seemed like a good choice.
> Anyway it arrived a couple days ago and it is possibly the best yarn i've ever used. It's actually pretty nice for a cheap, acrylic yarn and it doesn't squeak in my knitting needles. It's not rough or scratchy. I love it!!
> ...


I love the RH SS yarn because of it's wear-ability, the choice of colors and ease of use. I also like that is made in the USA. It is my go-to yarn. I make decor items as well, here is my Valentine door hanger


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have bought lots of RH but in some of the die lot colors it is a bit rough.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

I definitely think the color makes a difference. Usually I feel the yarn before buying, it seems to take the dyes differently. Red Heart is so durable, I have a shawl that I knit about 40 years ago, still use it and love it.


Rdanek said:


> I'm working on a Nemo fish hat using Red Heart Super Saver. I don't like the feel of it at all and wish I was done with it. I'm happy to read it softens with washing. Otherwise I would frog it. The color is an orange. Does anyone think the color dye makes a difference in how it feels?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I love Red Heart Super Saver. I have also been amazed at all the other yarns Red Heart currently makes. My local Joann's has all sorts of Red Heart yarns and I will be getting some one of these days. Check them out. I think you'll be glad to see what they've got.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree, almost never a knot...and come out from the center really well, great to use.



bonster said:


> Agreed! I use it all the time. Yes, there are a lot of nice yarns out there but they cost a lot more. I have not had problems with Red Heart and I rarely find a knot. I purchased some variegated yarn from Michaels that is their brand and I found 3 knots in the first skein I used. I hope it's not all like that as I bought several bags of it when they had a 3 hour sale at 70% off right before Christmas. The yarn seems fine Iin fact I wondered if it was made by Red Heart with the Michaels label), it's just the knots. But I guess at that price I can live with the knots.
> 
> 
> Coopwire said:
> ...


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

I definitely think the color makes a difference. Usually I feel the yarn before buying, it seems to take the dyes differently. Red Heart is so durable, I have a shawl that I knit about 40 years ago, still use it and love it.


Rdanek said:


> I'm working on a Nemo fish hat using Red Heart Super Saver. I don't like the feel of it at all and wish I was done with it. I'm happy to read it softens with washing. Otherwise I would frog it. The color is an orange. Does anyone think the color dye makes a difference in how it feels?


That was ridiculous, of course everyone feels the yarn before buying, but you do know what I meant right?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I use Red Heart Yarn for everythingtwee and I really like it. I thiink it washs nice and it is soft. I evev make baby blankets with it. I for one like it. tweeter


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well there are those who only use high end yarns.. yay! if you can afford them but most can't. I love the variety of colors and I also love the fact that the Red Heart Soft comes in so many colors along with the Super Saver.. those Super Savers sure help when you want to make a afghan.. there is no way I could afford 2000 yds of something that costs $3.99 for 100 or even 150 yards.. so to get over 800 yds for less than $5.00 its a great deal... I love the other yarns and I buy them and enjoy knitting with them but for the big things that need lots of washing I always use Red Heart. Its up to the other company's to step up and make their yarns more affordable so we will choose them also


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I really like Red Heart. I love the color variety. I enjoy matching up one of its variegated colors with a solid color. I mostly knit for charity, and I make a lot of stuff -- 52 hats alone, last year. So I need to keep the price down. Wool is wonderful for certain uses, and I don't hesitate to use wool for mittens and hats for super-cold weather areas. Yes, I do wash the items before I give them away. I give the hats a test drive in the winter, to see how they feel. I like the way it feels. And it feels fine moving between my fingers.
Carol K in OH


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I knitted & crocheted afghans over 35 years ago that are still in use & look great. It was the only yarnI had access to at the time. It does soften Arter washing. I mostly use other yarns now, a lot of Alpaca, Merino & Malabrigo wools, cottons, & blends. I suspect however, my Redheart items will outlive them all.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Cute picture. I love looking at pictures of myself when I was a little girl. Brings back memories of youth, fun and no stress.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ronie, Red Heart is making their own lines of "high end" type yarns. Like I said earlier, it's really wonderful and amazing.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

For durability, color selection, color and shape retention, washable, dryable, Red Heart Super Saver is my first choice for families with active lifestyles. When closing my mothers apartment, I recovered the first afghan I ever made. It was also the first time I used Red Heart Yarn. Now 56 years later the afghan has never lost a stitch. The colors are still bright and the afghan is still holding its shape. I think that is amazing considering it has been in daily use for 56 years and washed hundreds of times. Also I have allergies and there are many yarns I love to look at but cannot touch. I have never had a problem with any of the Red Heart yarn types. I like the firm feel of the Super Saver when working with it and you will find after it is washed it becomes very soft and cozy. I just wish I had more skill when I made that first one because in spite of my early best efforts it is one ugly afghan.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Would love to see your afghan picture. It probably looks better than you think.

I am so lazy today. . . can't seem to get out of bed.
I want to do so many things--eat, go to yarn store, sleep, watch a movie. . . 

But I'm still sleepy.

I digress.


----------



## pansy2 (Jan 28, 2013)

I love it, washes nice keeps shape! what more could I need?


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry for venting.


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

I just experienced something strange with Red Heart 
super saver yarn; as I pulled the yarn out of the middle of the skein, an odor of Kerosene, gasoline started to engulf the area I was knitting in; do strong that I had to take it outside. It really created havoc on my sinuses and throat. Someone suggested I place skein in a mesh bag and wash it. I did it and threw it in dryer, making sure the inside of the skein was clear of odors and was dry but I'm glad your yarns are fine!!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

hokiecd said:


> I just experienced something strange with Red Heart
> super saver yarn; as I pulled the yarn out of the middle of the skein, an odor of Kerosene, gasoline started to engulf the area I was knitting in; do strong that I had to take it outside. It really created havoc on my sinuses and throat. Someone suggested I place skein in a mesh bag and wash it. I did it and threw it in dryer, making sure the inside of the skein was clear of odors and was dry but I'm glad your yarns are fine!!


I think I would have taken it back to the store so they could smell it. Very weird.


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

was the only "green" they had and I really loved the color; but in the end everything came out good; I now have a soft, good smelling yarn!!!!!!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

It is MUCH improved over what it used to be years ago !


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I like it alot! There are some yarns that are better, but they are so expensive, that I can't possibly use them for all my projects. I found that Red Heart yarn is super soft if you just steam it lightly. The stiffness goes away and you are left with a soft beautiful creation!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I have used it and will use it again. Not my favorite but OK for most uses. And I can't afford to be a yarn snob anymore.  

Does Red Heart Super Saver pill over time?


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> I have used it and will use it again. Not my favorite but OK for most uses. And I can't afford to be a yarn snob anymore.
> 
> Does Red Heart Super Saver pill over time?


I have afghans that are years old and they have not pilled.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I used Caron simply soft on an afghan I'm making for my son and DIL. It has 17 different jewel tone colors and joined together with black. I chose the brand based on the colors, price, and amount on the skein. It was perfect. Had Red Heart had the same colors I wouldn't have had any issue using that brand either. I'm almost done and when I am, I'll post the pic. I made one for my granddaughter using different colors and Sensations yarn from JoAnn's. That's great yarn, too.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

I learned to knit with RH yarn many years ago and have used it thru the years and still like it. great yarn!!!


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy you like Red Heart. I have found Caron to be softer and I prefer to use that. Good to hear about Red Heart though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've had NO problems with it.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I hate it. I ind it hard on my hands when knitting with it. I am trying the new soft yarn by Red Heart and I do see a difference. I guess it each its own. Enjoy Knitting with your yarn.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I use RHSS for all the afghans and kids' things I make, including dolls and bears. I usually use a blend of something - wool/acrylic, wool/cotton, cotton/acrylic, etc.- for a clothing item for myself. I, as least know how treat a garment made of something that will felt :- ) I love RH Soft for machine washable garments that may go next to the skin. Also, the softness in RHSS depends a lot on the color. Some dyes soften the yarn where others make it kind of scratchy, but as everyone else says, it washes up nicely.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

I love it. They have a list of yarns made in the USA on their website too! Good stuff.


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

Once I washed the skein in a garment bag, and threw it in the dryer, it's ok, just make sure it is dry in the inside, I also added plenty of Downy fabric softner


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I love Red Heart and the price is right for me


----------



## Pain50 (Sep 28, 2012)

I use it too for charity hats etc.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I've found the variegated colors to be a bit scratchy. However, I bought the color Aran, and it seems to be just fine. I've used it for non-wearable knitting projects, and it's OK and wears like iron.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I only knit for babies or children. How do you compare Red Heart with Pound of Love by Lion Brand?

Thanks,
Maisy


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

ugh..can't stand it. The rh super soft is better though.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've never tried Red Heart Super Saver so I can't comment on the quality. But, after checking out their prices and colors, they sounds like a good buy for knitting for babies and kids or charity projects. I've used a lot of Caron Simply Soft for those things and really like it. It's a little more expensive 50 cents a skein, for 6 ounces or 170 grams, also with a lot of solid colors. However, I am drawn to some of the tones or multi-colors that Red Heart offers. Will have to consider them the next time I need yarn for a project.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I've never tried Red Heart Super Saver so I can't comment on the quality. But, after checking out their prices and colors, they sounds like a good buy for knitting for babies and kids or charity projects. I've used a lot of Caron Simply Soft for those things and really like it. It's a little more expensive 50 cents a skein, for 6 ounces or 170 grams, also with a lot of solid colors. However, I am drawn to some of the tones or multi-colors that Red Heart offers. Will have to consider them the next time I need yarn for a project.


I knit for most for charity - baby items and have used both Simply Soft and Super Saver (as well as others). I like them both, but they have different attributes. Simply soft has a definite drape to it, which is great for some things and not so much for others. So, if you keep that in mind when you choose, you will be fine using both for different things.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

usafwife said:


> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> > Can i ask from what site did you buy
> ...


I just found this site for yarns in Italy. If you look down the page a bit, you see hyperlinks for various stores in Italy where
yarn is sold. I just googled "comprare filato"--"To buy yarn."
http://www.unideanellemani.it/negozi-dove-comprare-lane-e-filati-on-line


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

usafwife said:


> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> > Can i ask from what site did you buy
> ...


You lucky thing! Italy is the land of fabulous yarn! Don't worry, great yarn shops are everywhere. I went to a small
town in Calabria and guess what, that little town had a glorious yarn shop. I would be thrilled.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

I have used red heart for many yrs & have always been satisfied. it washes up nicely. and near november they sell big 1000gr bins that I like to snatch up for afghans.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I love intense, jewel tone colors and Caron Simply Soft has some wonderful colors. It's really nice that I can indulge in RH and Caron and not break my budget :thumbup:


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I live in a small rural area, and Wally World is the ONLY yarn place we have that is affordable. So RHY is all I have, unless I order on line, and that's more $$. So I enjoy working with the RHY and have never had any trouble with it. Glad you took a chance and found out it is a good product,


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not really thrilled with it. They have great colors, but I find it stiff and uncomfortable to work with.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought some Red Heart yarn while in Canada and find it great to knit. I bought it because of the bright colours that were available at the time. Couldn't find the same bright colours over here. Is much better to use for charity knitting than pure wool.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i use Red Heart yarn all the time...almost no other will work for all the charity knitting i do. i seldom make anything thing that is not for charity...the easy care of the garments is wonderful.


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm hoping my case was an isolated case b/c after I washed the skein, everything was fine. I am knitting a hat with ear flaps........coming out nicely.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

I like Red Heart Super Saver! It's great for the money and wears well.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I do a lot of charity work. I only buy Red Heart yarn.
I'm allergic to wool and never use it.
I could never afford to make what I do if it were not for Red Heart.
I don't have a problem with it.
It does soften up when washed.
Some of the Super Saver yarn is softer than others.
It seems as though it can be a little different from one color to the next as far as softness goes.
It wears well.
My first afghan that I ever made was with Bernat yarn and I did use Caron on one.
I didn't like the way that the Caron yarn looked if you had to frog it and use it again.
Red Heart has a lot of color choices and I wait for the sales and buy a lot of it.
I have A.C. Moore here and they have it on sale with an additional 20% off on your total order including sales items. 
That is when I stock up.
Dick


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

jwedzee said:


> I like Red Heart and use it often for items for grandchildren. My daughter likes it because she can wash garments made with Red Heart in the washer and dry them in the dryer. I just finished a cardigan for a granddaughter out of pink Red Heart. I always throw the finished garment into the washer so that it softens up. Right now, I'm working on socks out of Red Heart. I'm no fan of washing by hand!


I didn't know Red Heart made sock yarn. Wal-Mart here only carries the Super Saver and the Soft in Red Heart. And Wal-Mart is the only place in town I can buy yarn. Otherwise I have to order it. And some I can order through Wal-Mart and have sent to the store so as not to pay shipping, but not all that I'd like to order! *LOL*


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I know Red Heart yarn has been around for 60 years because I learned to knit with it when I was 14. I am dating myself I know, but I am still going strong with Red Heart. I use Red Heart Classic and Super Saver for making slippers, toys, sweaters, afghans and it is great for the knitted spiral scrubbies that I make. The colors are pretty and no other yarn can out last Red Heart. It wears like iron.


----------



## pansy2 (Jan 28, 2013)

I like red heart, but certain dyes are hard on my hands ie orange


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I Love Red Heart Yarns use them as that is the yarn I can purchase easily not having a car, its sold where I can get it easily and love the variety of colors they sell I do lap robes and I know it will hold up to the use. I like to use the colors in the variegated yarn and put the colors in it as the other strips on a lap robe makes it a bright bold lap robe and for men I use less bright colors . Give some colors to brighten up lives .


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I like rh I use it to make kids mittens.Yes RD was around 50 yrs ago back then they only made 100% wool yarn. I know because I must have bought out all of their black white and red and gray verigated yarn when I first started knitting. I was in 4H and must have knitted every one I knew a pair of slippers in that color way.My mother said can't you buy a different color. I was just hooked on that one.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I love Red Heart. When I was in Florida last year, I bought some yarn with a lurex thread through it, and it is soft and beautiful to knit....unfortunately one of the skeins had four knots in it.....I wrote to the company and asked them if this was "usual", and they assured me it is NOT, and they very generously sent me three large skeins of the same yarn for FREE.....I will definitely be buying more when I head to America again in June.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I use Red Heart a lot and have no problem with it..A lot of people say it's rough compared to Simply Soft.. Personally I don't like Simply Soft because it seems flimsy to me and it's thinner than other worsted weight yarns. All in what you're used to I guess..


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

alexandragiraffe said:


> I've heard alot about the dreaded Super Saver yarn by Red Heart. People say it's scratchy, not soft, horrible to use etc. etc..
> LIES.
> I ordered some a week ago thinking it couldn't be that bad (I'm in Australia). I needed alot of yarn, in ALOT of different colors but also washable, so Red Heart seemed like a good choice.
> Anyway it arrived a couple days ago and it is possibly the best yarn i've ever used. It's actually pretty nice for a cheap, acrylic yarn and it doesn't squeak in my knitting needles. It's not rough or scratchy. I love it!!
> ...


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I also learned to knit with Red Heart. It was all wool then.
The acrylic they carry now is nicely soft. I think they may have wool blends. Don't overlook the local yarns. I've enjoyed working with Australian washable wool. It's a bit more than acrylic, but will take a lot more wear.


----------



## judikaro (Feb 23, 2013)

I have tons of it and I love it to. It's easy to use and easy to care for with a great array of colors.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Red Heart is just fine but I've gone over to Red Heart Designer Sport because it's a No. 3 and makes for lighter afghans that I do for charity. I love that yarn; it comes from Turkey!

However, yesterday I bought a skein of the Red Heart with Love to crochet myself a hat. It feels So Nice. However, when I work it, it separates and I pretty much 1/2 the time, back up to pick up a single strand that stayed behind. Never had that before - very frustrating. BTW, it's made in USA from imported materials!


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never heard anything bad about Red Heart yarn at all. I've just always considered it an economical acrylic yarn.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sending this e-mail again because I sent it in the middle of the e-mails so this time it will be the end.

How does RH compare to Lions Pound of Love?

Thanks,

Maisy


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I already beat this subject to death. In the past, years ago, Red Heart was the pits. It was so rough my fingers got chapped using it as it pulled across my fingers. Having said that in about the last two years they have changed. I complained to them and so did others and apparently they listened to us because they do make a lot better yarn. The soft Red Heart is just as good as any other. I do love Lions, Caron and Yarn Bee very much.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I think that the Pound of Love is thinner yard.


Maisy said:


> I'm sending this e-mail again because I sent it in the middle of the e-mails so this time it will be the end.
> 
> How does RH compare to Lions Pound of Love?
> 
> ...


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Like many here I have used a lot of Red Heart over the years. It washes great, gets softer with age and holds up very well. I used it for an afghan for a couple for a wedding present and the afghan has outlasted the marriage by 23 years.


----------



## alexandragiraffe (Feb 22, 2013)

Rdanek said:


> I'm working on a Nemo fish hat using Red Heart Super Saver. I don't like the feel of it at all and wish I was done with it. I'm happy to read it softens with washing. Otherwise I would frog it. The color is an orange. Does anyone think the color dye makes a difference in how it feels?


Not sure about this, but some of the colors do feel slightly soft/softer than the others.


----------



## alexandragiraffe (Feb 22, 2013)

rosebay44 said:


> Yarn quality must be pretty bad over there if you like Red Heart. It is so scratchy my hands can't stand knitting with the stuff


Haha!! No. My local craft stores have everything, I just like Red Heart


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I use redheart all of the time, it gets softer when washed and dried, I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

I use a lot of Red Heart for my charity projects. If it is scratchy it softens up after washing and drying. It comes in so many pretty colors, my current favorite is the Perfect Pink.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I make pretty much all my afghans with Red Heart Super Saver. Love it! I find the tweeds a little harder to use as the strands want to separate but it looks lovely.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love Red Heart yarn and have knitted and croched with it for years and years (I am 70). There was a post on this same subject a while ago. If you want to see those comments you can click on "Search" at the top of the screen and type in Red Heart yarn and those posts will come up. The great majority of the posts were from people who really like Red Heart yarn.


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

My first knitting experience was with Red Heart %100 acrylic and I was find with it until the project went south from growth issues. Never went back to it again. I still have a large stash of the stuff but never choose to use it so it just sits there staring at me.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it also.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I usually don't use Red Heart Super Saver because I find it scratchy and hard on my hands.

Hazel


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

My experience with red heart super saver has been mixed. I think it depends on the color/dye lot/batch you get your hands on. I noticed when I make my sushi scarves I do them strictly in the red heart yarn because it's mostly children I give them too, the white can be so soft and so lovely to work with but the pink and the black was stiff, ruff, and just plain awful to work with. Will I keep working with it? Yes, will I still complain about it? Probably. It's a good sturdy child proof yarn for the value.


----------



## jaharmon (Sep 27, 2011)

Great for afghans and outerwear that gets hard use. Lots of colors and washes well.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lion Brand Pound of Love is a baby yarn and is different than Red Heart Super Saver. I like both.


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I only use Red Heart or Bernat yarn unless I am making something special that calls for different yarn but haven't made something like that in a long time


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

It's a good go-to yarn. I think that it's softer than it used to be.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes RH yarn is a tad stiff and yes it softens in the washer which makes it nice to work with and better to wear. Do watch out for the new soft yarns. I love them but they are more of a medium weight than the regular worsted even though the label frequently says "worsted" and is labeled as a #4 yarn. With the Caron Simply Soft you can shift down to a #2 needle and almost sub it for fingering or sport weight yarn. Always do a swatch first though just to be sure based on your knitting tension.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

I use Rd Heart for small projects or when I want a special color variation but in general I prefer Lion Brand Wool Ease in the worsted weight. Machine washable and dryable, soft,a pleasure to knit with and not too expensive. I've done 5 fisherman sweaters with it in the last year and all turned out lovely.


----------



## alexandragiraffe (Feb 22, 2013)

What are your opinions on Caron Simply Soft? Is it like Red Heart? I've heard good things about it


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

I use Rd Heart for small projects or when I want a special color variation but in general I prefer Lion Brand Wool Ease in the worsted weight. Machine washable and dryable, soft,a pleasure to knit with and not too expensive. I've done 5 fisherman sweaters with it in the last year and all turned out lovely.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

I use Rd Heart for small projects or when I want a special color variation but in general I prefer Lion Brand Wool Ease in the worsted weight. Machine washable and dryable, soft,a pleasure to knit with and not too expensive. I've done 5 fisherman sweaters with it in the last year and all turned out lovely.


----------



## NANNIE5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I use it also and now the new one called Love it is really soft


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I absolutely love Red Heart yarn. The Super Saver wears like iron. I made a croched poncho out of it a year ago and have been wearing it all winter this year. With just a sweater underneath it is warmer than my coat which has been staying in the closet. The poncho is so easy to put on and take off. Easier than my coat. I have had so many compliments on it, too. Since I made it in white, I have had to wash it a few times and it always comes out really nice. I usually don't put it in the dryer, but just hang it over something like a wooden chair back and it dries really fast. No blocking or anything necessary. Just wash and wear. Red Heart yarn is usually my go to yarn for most projects. I have lots and lots of it in my stash.


----------



## jkpiwonski (Nov 16, 2012)

Love it for afghans. Holds up wash after wash and a little fabric softner works wonders. It's softer after washing anyway.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I inherited an unfinished afghan from my cousin--on a broomstick...with the rest of the yarn...Red Heart...and it was not soft or pleasant...until it was washed. Now it is the softest afghan ever. I am wondering if they use something on their yarns to hold the shape of the yarn until your project is finished and laundered...like a sizing ingredient.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Agree.
My little dog Toby has a blankie made out of Red Heart on the couch - he likes it. 
I have found that some Super Saver Red Head it a bit stiff and some seems softer - maybe it is the dye they use for certain colours or something.
People are correct though - it does soften with washing - I have a granny square afghan I made years and years ago and it is still on the back of an old couch and has numerous cats over the years running around and lying on it.


Seoulborn said:


> My experience with red heart super saver has been mixed. I think it depends on the color/dye lot/batch you get your hands on. I noticed when I make my sushi scarves I do them strictly in the red heart yarn because it's mostly children I give them too, the white can be so soft and so lovely to work with but the pink and the black was stiff, ruff, and just plain awful to work with. Will I keep working with it? Yes, will I still complain about it? Probably. It's a good sturdy child proof yarn for the value.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm trying Red Heart yarn for the first time. It's the Fiesta. I'm liking it alot.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

RHSS is one of mt favorite yarns. It offers so many colors.
its also the yarn most charities like since it can be machine washed and dried. Many yarns need special care and people who donate seem to forget that many people receiving items don't
have the means to purchase special soaps for hand washing or
the income to dry clean or follow other special means for cleaning
clothing.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

MegK31 said:


> Lion Brand Pound of Love is a baby yarn and is different than Red Heart Super Saver. I like both.


I've used Lion Brand Pound of Love and it was 4-ply, not baby yarn. Have they changed that recently? They do have wonderful baby photos and projects on the label.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I just bought Pound of Love last week and it was 4 ply. I didn't know that made it in baby yarn but the yarn companies make so many changes.

Maisy


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit a lot of baby blankets with Red Heart for charity. I find the darker colors are a little rougher than the pastels, but they soften up just fine in the wash. It's a very practical yarn, for practical projects.


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I have used Red HeartYarn for many years. I use the sport yarn
for throws for my grands who keep increasing.I have always
found it reasonable and colorful.The throws can be used during
Winter and Summer. They wear well. Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Maisy said:


> I just bought Pound of Love last week and it was 4 ply. I didn't know that made it in baby yarn but the yarn companies make so many changes.
> 
> Maisy


Lion Brand Pound of Love is listed by the company as a worsted wt. baby yarn.

Caron yarn also has yarn listed as One Pound it is also a worsted wt yarn but it is a thicker yarn.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone, but do they sell it in Australia

Di


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

I knit with Red Heart a lot. Its about all our walmart carries. It really does get softer after washing. It is very durable. My projects will last a long time.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

oh unfortunately I live in Australia so I gather it is not available here.

Di


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

dribla said:


> oh unfortunately I live in Australia so I gather it is not available here.
> 
> Di


Perhaps if you write to the company they will export it to you.

There is a company in NY, Smiley yarns you can google it. They have a great selection of yarns at s good price.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

One of my favorites! Plus Caron large skeins. I know Jo-Anns is having a sale on Caron starting on Sunday. About 33% off. I plan on ordering a few more for future afghans! The nieces and nephews will be needing new afghans in a few more years I think. Especially the ones getting ready to go to college or already there!


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Love it!!!!


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

I use Lion Brand Pound of Love for baby blankets, but recently noticed that it isn't as soft as it was. I'm sure it will soften w/washing, but it used to be noticeably softer to begin with. The lable looks different too.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mamamiaow said:


> I use Lion Brand Pound of Love for baby blankets, but recently noticed that it isn't as soft as it was. I'm sure it will soften w/washing, but it used to be noticeably softer to begin with. The lable looks different too.


Is the yarn source the same on both the old and new labels. Maybe they are using a different country as their yarn source for the newer skeins. Just a thought.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't mind Red Heart now, but I did have some from years ago that was horrible, even after washing and adding softener.
I think the newer is much better and the colors are great.
Haven't tried the Red Heart Soft yet as I am trying to use up my stash of Simply soft (which I do love). But when ready to buy again will definitely try the Red Heart soft, so many KP people love it.
Aside from that, go with what you like and can afford. I love the expensive yarns but my budget doesn't.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't mind Red Heart now, but I did have some from years ago that was horrible, even after washing and adding softener.
I think the newer is much better and the colors are great.
Haven't tried the Red Heart Soft yet as I am trying to use up my stash of Simply soft (which I do love). But when ready to buy again will definitely try the Red Heart soft, so many KP people love it.
Aside from that, go with what you like and can afford. I love the expensive yarns but my budget doesn't.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The expensive yarns are very beautiful, but most of them require special care. I am a machine wash and dry kind of person and Red Heart yarn fits that bill perfectly. I rarely wash anything by hand. I don't buy clothes that have to be dry cleaned. If I can't put it in my washing machine, I don't want it. Now that I am retired, I couldn't afford the expensive yarns anyway, so I am really happy with the wash and wear yarns like Red Heart.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Red Heart has softened their yarn over the years compared to what it was in the 70s and 80s. It does a great job for making toys even now.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Alexandra, I've heard that said about the Redheart Super Saver yarn, so I bought the Caron 1 pound and found it to be very nice.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> The expensive yarns are very beautiful, but most of them require special care. I am a machine wash and dry kind of person and Red Heart yarn fits that bill perfectly. I rarely wash anything by hand. I don't buy clothes that have to be dry cleaned. If I can't put it in my washing machine, I don't want it. Now that I am retired, I couldn't afford the expensive yarns anyway, so I am really happy with the wash and wear yarns like Red Heart.


Yep me too, on all counts.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Red Heart's boutique lines are so nice and trendy. They are a little pricey, but, I love how they turn out.


----------



## Nance6 (Dec 15, 2011)

I just bought a great deal of RED Heart With Love for an afghan. It is so soft and I am pleased to be using it. I could not afford to buy high priced yarns now that I am retired. The colors are so varied and that makes it so easy to find beautiful colors.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about Red Heart Super Saver. The thing I've noticed is that some colors seem softer than others. I just made an earflap hat for my son out of their camoflage yarn, and when I tried it on him when it was first finished, he complained about how itchy it felt on his neck. Of course, I ran it through the washer and dryer. Now it's soft and he wears it all the time. I also had some dark brown RHSS that actually hurt my hands to work with, it was so rough. I ended up donating it. On the plus side, I made some candy corn baby hats last fall, and all three colors I used (white, yellow, orange) seemed fine.


----------



## alexandragiraffe (Feb 22, 2013)

Definitely going to try Red Heart With Love!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

alexandragiraffe said:


> What are your opinions on Caron Simply Soft? Is it like Red Heart? I've heard good things about it


I really like the Simply Soft, but as Jodi78 said, it is a light worsted, almost a sport weight. Makes beautiful things, though.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

MegK31 said:


> Maisy said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought Pound of Love last week and it was 4 ply. I didn't know that made it in baby yarn but the yarn companies make so many changes.
> ...


I am not a beginner by any means but it seems to me that the term "worsted" now can mean light, medium, or heavy(normal) worsted. Read labels carefully and hold yarns next to each other to see of there is a difference.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jwedzee said:


> I like Red Heart and use it often for items for grandchildren. My daughter likes it because she can wash garments made with Red Heart in the washer and dry them in the dryer. I just finished a cardigan for a granddaughter out of pink Red Heart. I always throw the finished garment into the washer so that it softens up. Right now, I'm working on socks out of Red Heart. I'm no fan of washing by hand!


here,here! I use it often for the things I knit that will need frequent washing, especially for grandchildren.


----------



## 71sweetheart (Feb 23, 2013)

I like it for kids stuff...it takes a beating..and washes soft...I love Caron One Pound though as it is easier on my hands (I have severe eczema)and washes up much softer. I do not turn it away and does serve a great purpose.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I really like it for kids hat and anything that is going to be washed a lot. I don't find it that scratchy to work with. I also like the high end yarns but sometimes they don't last that long.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I have always loved Red Heart yarns. Not expensive, and it wears like iron. I have some items made years ago that still look good after a zillion washings. It even holds up well to disassembling and re-use. This fall I tore out some old yarn to make some toys, there is many more years of wear in this yarn. I'm glad to see that they can ship to you, some companies won't.
Patty


----------



## ItsBetsy (Sep 20, 2012)

I use Red Heart Yarn for hats, scarves and afghans. It's washable and lasts for years without fading.


----------



## beanie8 (May 17, 2012)

I have used redheart suprsaver yarn for years, I have an afgan that I crocheted 40 + years ago and it is still going strong. If I am doing a project for babies then I use a softer yarn. I am having problems with Bernat Snuggly Wuggly yarns, have to pull out at least half of the skein to get at the pull out piece, very frustrating. This has happened with the last 4 skeins of it that I have purchased. Good luck with your projects.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the Super Saver yarn. It is such a good value yarn and sees to be a heavier weight than most 4 weights. It's very good for knitting with 2 strands, especially for Pot Holders. Believe me, you don't get burnt with these. I've also used it for Scarves, Afghans, Blankets, you name it, I've used it. Yes it does get softer after being washed. I like the Red Heart Soft, but sometimes seems too soft and may not hold up well. I don't know this as it hasn't been tried out yet with what I made, with it. It just seems like it might be. Anyway the Super Saver is great!
Sue


----------



## Revathi akshay (Jun 26, 2012)

I love red heart yarn, I always prefer that ,it is cheap and best compare to others I have used. I have no complaints .


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

dribla said:


> Thank you everyone, but do they sell it in Australia
> 
> Di


I have never seen Red Heart for sale in Australia. We have a lot of different types of yarns for sale that come from all over the world otherwise as well as Australian pure wool which I like better than any other pure wool.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

beanie8 said:


> I have used redheart suprsaver yarn for years, I have an afgan that I crocheted 40 + years ago and it is still going strong. If I am doing a project for babies then I use a softer yarn. I am having problems with Bernat Snuggly Wuggly yarns, have to pull out at least half of the skein to get at the pull out piece, very frustrating. This has happened with the last 4 skeins of it that I have purchased. Good luck with your projects.


Ah yes. The yarn barf problem. I and others have had this problem with several yarn companies. I have written letters to no avail. I have been knitting for over 50 years and remember years ago the yarn manufacturers used to make it easy for you to find the end of the yarn coming from the inside of the skein by taping or stapeling it to the yarn label. I wish they had not stopped doing this. I wish everyone on this forum would keep writing the yarn manufacturers and keep complaining about this problem. If they kept getting enough complaints, maybe they would make it easier for their customers by attaching the working yarn end to the label like they used to do. This has become a real pet peeve of mine.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

I use both RH and Caron.. RH since I was 8..BEFORE acryllic yarn even "was"!! But have used RH acryllic ever since...Recently tried my hand with Caron...Love the POUND skeins!! (Also the lower prices of RH & Caron!!) Find that yarn by the gram weight is a bit too pricey for my Old Age wallet!!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

When I learned to crochet over 40 years ago, Red Heart was the only yarn I ever had access to. My mother worked in a store that sold RH, so I didn't even know there were other brands at the time. I still have blankets I made over 40 years ago from RH yarn and they look as good now as they did then. I don't think you can wear it out. The more it is washed/dried, the softer it gets.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> I've never had the issues with Super Saver that others complain about. Once you wash it it's just fine.


This is my experience too -- I use it often for a variety of things.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

dribla said:


> oh unfortunately I live in Australia so I gather it is not available here.
> 
> Di


Try going to redheart.com to see if they ship to Australia. You'll see pictures of all their yarns and find lots of free patterns and tutorials, too. Have fun.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Yarn barf seems to be a problem with a lot of the yarn, a;though it seems not so much lately. I think it's just something we have to live with. If the companies have to go back and re-design the manufacturing process my guess they would raise the price of the yarn to cover those costs.


Evie RM said:


> beanie8 said:
> 
> 
> > I have used redheart suprsaver yarn for years, I have an afgan that I crocheted 40 + years ago and it is still going strong. If I am doing a project for babies then I use a softer yarn. I am having problems with Bernat Snuggly Wuggly yarns, have to pull out at least half of the skein to get at the pull out piece, very frustrating. This has happened with the last 4 skeins of it that I have purchased. Good luck with your projects.
> ...


----------



## Brit33 (Nov 2, 2012)

I love Red Heart because it is easy care and I don't have the time or space to hand wash and dry stuff flat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Does RH pill?


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Try Herschnerrs.com
I think they ship internationally. Might cost a bit though as the postage has gone up recently.


dribla said:


> oh unfortunately I live in Australia so I gather it is not available here.
> 
> Di


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I always look at the Red Heart yarn when I go to the yarn department. Trouble is, my Mom bought some and knitted a really cute crocheted afghan out of some pink and white. The yarn had sort of a funny look to it. It wasn't a smooth twist to the yarn like what I'd always used. And it was shiny and sort of crinkled looking too. I've gone through her stash and can't find any remnants or I'd post a pic. But take a good look first before you buy.


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

This is not on subject, but if you can please help please.

I just bought some Red Heart Soft. It is soft and feels very nice, BUT,
I can NOT find the starting, or ending strand. I have looked and looked, with no luck.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

When this happens to me, I stick my fingers inside the ball of yarn and pull it out from the centre. It usually comes out in a big (or small) blob of yarn - just unravel and then wind it around the outside of the ball.
I find the end somehow gets 'stuck' together.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh, I just HATE the way these yarn companies are doing this now. I've had the same thing happen! I have been having to go inside the skein and pull out this big wad of yarn and then try to find the end. Until I get that knitted up, it's a mess. Feels like I did an operation on this poor skein!


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you, I will try that.


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> Oh, I just HATE the way these yarn companies are doing this now. I've had the same thing happen! I have been having to go inside the skein and pull out this big wad of yarn and then try to find the end. Until I get that knitted up, it's a mess. Feels like I did an operation on this poor skein!


haha! - it is a bit of a mess at first, depending how big the 'wad' it, but I always wind it around the skein. If you stand the skein with the wound end upright in a basket or something, it won't roll all over the place.


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

That worked, thank you so much. :0)


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad we could be pfsomehelp 


MEKO72 said:


> That worked, thank you so much. :0)


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Gail...on some of my cotton yarn, what I pulled out of the center was probably a third of the entire skein. 
I can remember the way it used to be when there was just a little short piece sticking out of the skein, you pulled on it and "presto!" you were started.
Gee, I must be old. I'm talking about the "old days".


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

sorry - should have been 'some help'.


gail-11 said:


> Glad we could be pfsomehelp
> 
> 
> MEKO72 said:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I know what you mean - on Red Heart, it used to have two arrow - 'pull this end first - then pull the other end from the centre'. Not sure if it still does, but most skeins of yarn no matter whose, don't seem to want to pull out from the centre. It is so much easier than it is to work from the outside - stuff rolls all over the place - even in a basket, it jumps out onto the floor or somewhere.


Chewuch said:


> Gail...on some of my cotton yarn, what I pulled out of the center was probably a third of the entire skein.
> I can remember the way it used to be when there was just a little short piece sticking out of the skein, you pulled on it and "presto!" you were started.
> Gee, I must be old. I'm talking about the "old days".


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

My Mom has this plastic skein keeper. It looks like something you'd store spaghetti in . It has a hole in the top that feeds the yarn out. For those of you that have cats, this is a God-send! They just bat and paw the outside without being able to get to it!


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

I am starting a hat with ear flaps and Ihave some Vanna's choice acrylic yarn, has anyone used this yarn?? iS IT OK TO USE THIS YARN?? THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

gail-11 said:


> When this happens to me, I stick my fingers inside the ball of yarn and pull it out from the centre. It usually comes out in a big (or small) blob of yarn - just unravel and then wind it around the outside of the ball.
> I find the end somehow gets 'stuck' together.


When trying to untangle the pulled out mess, just keep shaking it loosely and then wind, shake again, wind. It does work! I hate it too but my hubby has become an expert at untangling and then rewinding around the label from the inside connection to the very outside end. Winding over the label keeps the new "winding" from mixing in with the general skein yarn. Praise and good food are all the payoff he needs.......ha,ha!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

hokiecd said:


> I am starting a hat with ear flaps and Ihave some Vanna's choice acrylic yarn, has anyone used this yarn?? iS IT OK TO USE THIS YARN?? THANK YOU!!!!


Vanna's Choice is made by Lion Brand Yarns, and they are a good colmpany. I haven't used Vanna's choice but have used their Wool-ease, and their sock-ease for socks, and am happy with it. I haven't used Vanna's Choice, but if it is the proper weight, I'd recommend it.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> My Mom has this plastic skein keeper. It looks like something you'd store spaghetti in . It has a hole in the top that feeds the yarn out. For those of you that have cats, this is a God-send! They just bat and paw the outside without being able to get to it!


I have those, stupid cats just grab the yarn as it comes out and chew it apart! Gotta love 'em!


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

hokiecd said:


> I am starting a hat with ear flaps and Ihave some Vanna's choice acrylic yarn, has anyone used this yarn?? iS IT OK TO USE THIS YARN?? THANK YOU!!!!


It is OK to use any fiber you can get around your needles, hooks or picks! No mantter if it is made from chemicals, plant fibers, animal fibers or even milk (wouldn't want to use spider silk) play with it. Many, many hats have been made with synthetic yarn...it wears better.


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

gail-11 said:


> I know what you mean - on Red Heart, it used to have two arrow - 'pull this end first - then pull the other end from the centre'. Not sure if it still does, but most skeins of yarn no matter whose, don't seem to want to pull out from the centre. It is so much easier than it is to work from the outside - stuff rolls all over the place - even in a basket, it jumps out onto the floor or somewhere.
> 
> 
> Chewuch said:
> ...


Try holding the yarn between your hands so that you can read the label. Using your fingers, reach into the core of the skein, and with the LEFT, feel around for an end. You may have to pull out a "yarn barf" but it should contain an end. Just wind the barf around the skein or into a small center pull ball


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Vanna's yarn is soft. I've used it to make baby afghans. It should be nice on the ears


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Maisy said:


> Does RH pill?


It hasn't for me.


----------



## hokiecd (Jan 18, 2013)

it hasn't worked for you? Was it too rough?


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I have used Vanna's Choice, no problems that I can think of. Lion's Brand is usually very good yarn.


hokiecd said:


> I am starting a hat with ear flaps and Ihave some Vanna's choice acrylic yarn, has anyone used this yarn?? iS IT OK TO USE THIS YARN?? THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

alexandragiraffe said:


> I've heard alot about the dreaded Super Saver yarn by Red Heart. People say it's scratchy, not soft, horrible to use etc. etc..
> LIES.
> I ordered some a week ago thinking it couldn't be that bad (I'm in Australia). I needed alot of yarn, in ALOT of different colors but also washable, so Red Heart seemed like a good choice.
> Anyway it arrived a couple days ago and it is possibly the best yarn i've ever used. It's actually pretty nice for a cheap, acrylic yarn and it doesn't squeak in my knitting needles. It's not rough or scratchy. I love it!!
> ...


Where did you order the Red Heart yarn from and was the postage very expensive. I would love to order some American yarn because we can not get any over here across the ditch. Thanks in advance for your answer. Regards Maureen


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree, remember the good ole days with the arrows and never a problem with the pull out end...also do not ever remember internal knots in it.



sewbee42 said:


> gail-11 said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean - on Red Heart, it used to have two arrow - 'pull this end first - then pull the other end from the centre'. Not sure if it still does, but most skeins of yarn no matter whose, don't seem to want to pull out from the centre. It is so much easier than it is to work from the outside - stuff rolls all over the place - even in a basket, it jumps out onto the floor or somewhere.
> ...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Coopwire said:


> Maisy said:
> 
> 
> > Does RH pill?
> ...


Hasn't for me, either, and I have used RH a lot.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

My Mom has sweaters and afghans around here that must 40-50 years old. All made out of Red Heart. No Pilling.


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

I would love to know the answer to kiwi girls question too please. I have looked at a lot of overseas yarns but scared to order because its so far away if something goes wrong and also the cost of getting it here.


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

I find weight of Red Heart yarns that are supposed to be the same size, just different colors vary in size. Also, at one time, there was no knots but I find the quality has deteriorated. Yarn sold in kits by Herschners under their brand name is full of knots. Maybe mill ends? I will no longer buy the kits or Herschners brand name yarn. I have been very disappointed.


----------



## campdually (Jun 17, 2011)

I love Red Heart yarn and haven't had any trouble with it. It's a nice affordable yarn.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

kittnitter said:


> I find weight of Red Heart yarns that are supposed to be the same size, just different colors vary in size. Also, at one time, there was no knots but I find the quality has deteriorated. Yarn sold in kits by Herschners under their brand name is full of knots. Maybe mill ends? I will no longer buy the kits or Herschners brand name yarn. I have been very disappointed.


I have never had this problem with kits ordered from Mary Maxim. I get both Herschners and Mary Maxim catalogs, but have only ordered from Mary Maxim and I have liked the yarn I received and had no problems with it. You might try that source next time.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I use it all the time and don't have a problem with it. Most of my knitting is for people that NEED washable clothing, as they are busy and don't like anything that has to be hand washed.  We don't have a LYS,so I really don't have a lot to choose from,unless I order online. Now I'm leery of that, since the Knit Picks trouble and my CC was charged with $2000. Walmart has a few Bernats and Vanna White yarns also,but I really like the Red Heart Love.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Ilove Red Heart yarn and use it all the time.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I love Red Heart. Items I've made decades ago still used/worn and look great. Glad you've tried it.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

i love it. it doesn't pill like the bernat yarns do. after steaming, blocking or washing, it's as soft as any yarn. i like how it knits, too. it feels great. no scratchiness that i've ever noticed. go ahead and order it but do a search first because you can often get it for less from other sites than redheart.com. red heart super saver yarn always gets a big thumbs up from me!


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

I make all my lapghans and hats for needy kids from Red Heart. It is affordable and works up good and lasts well. It can be a little trying on my hands but I have to keep them busy and Red Heart is my answer. I make all my chemo cps from Caron Simply Soft and really like each for what I use them.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Agree 100 per cent about Herschners brand. Once bought a lot of yarn in the online auction...worst yarn for knots I ever had...no more of their brand for me.



kittnitter said:


> I find weight of Red Heart yarns that are supposed to be the same size, just different colors vary in size. Also, at one time, there was no knots but I find the quality has deteriorated. Yarn sold in kits by Herschners under their brand name is full of knots. Maybe mill ends? I will no longer buy the kits or Herschners brand name yarn. I have been very disappointed.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

dwilhelm said:


> Agree 100 per cent about Herschners brand. Once bought a lot of yarn in the online auction...worst yarn for knots I ever had...no more of their brand for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, I am surprised! I have purchased both the Herrschnerr's brand "Baby" yarn and the "Teddy Bear" yarn and have never had this issue. Which yarns did you use so I can avoid a problem? Thanks!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

The worst I had was their cotton for dishcloths - really bad, but have had some issues with the baby yarn as well.



medusa said:


> dwilhelm said:
> 
> 
> > Agree 100 per cent about Herschners brand. Once bought a lot of yarn in the online auction...worst yarn for knots I ever had...no more of their brand for me.
> ...


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Vanna's yarn is soft. I've used it to make baby afghans. It should be nice on the ears


I've used it and found it to be soft, easy to work with, lovely color choices and machine wash and dry! Give it a try and have fun.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have used Red Heart a lot and find that some colors ARE very scratchy, but not all of them. I think maybe something used to dye it with may have an impact on the finished product. It does seem to soften after washing.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I find that this is one thing where RH makes it easy for you. I have not had any trouble finding the end in their skeins. The worst are the cotton yarns.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Mercury said:


> I find that this is one thing where RH makes it easy for you. I have not had any trouble finding the end in their skeins. The worst are the cotton yarns.


You have been lucky. I have had trouble with Red Heart yarn ends. Have pulled out gobs of yarn (yarn barf) in order to find the end of the yarn. Bernat Lion Brand is a problem, too. I am finding it does no good to write the companies. They just don't seem to care.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Recently this seems to be a problem with almost every brand of acrylic yarn.



Evie RM said:


> Mercury said:
> 
> 
> > I find that this is one thing where RH makes it easy for you. I have not had any trouble finding the end in their skeins. The worst are the cotton yarns.
> ...


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

I love Red Heart for crocheting. It works with my budget. I really like the Red Heart Soft. I am making shawls for charity/hospitals with the soft yarn. I don't find as many tie offs in the Red Heart as I do in some of the others. I hate it when I get in the middle of a row and there is a flaw or tie off knot. I seldom ever have this problem with Red Heart.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Red Heart is the best I have found for a slim budget but very active hands. So far no problems with knots or messed up yarn like fraying etc.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I have used red heart just this last Dec. and it was terrible. Very very rough, hard to crochet with, and scratchy. got more red heart yarn that is the same way. Will check it out more before I buy it again


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

alwida, I agree with you. Don't like. But to each its own.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I use Red Heart yarns for many of My Projects over the years. It washes ups beautifully and it allows my friends and family to enjoy them for many years.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I love RHSS! I use it all the time on afghans I crochet and even for some baby blankets. The yarn softens quickly after washing and is great!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

knits up good, a good yarn- holds shape well Imo.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

rosebay44 said:


> Yarn quality must be pretty bad over there if you like Red Heart. It is so scratchy my hands can't stand knitting with the stuff


I'm with you! I won't even buy it anymore. It's not that much cheaper if you can get the other stuff on sale, which I do, never pay full price for anything. To me, the Super Saver is scratchy and I don't like working with it at all. I just made a Nativity Scene and used it for one of the shepherds cloaks because it felt rough like a material they would have had for their clothing. There are so many beautiful soft yarns out there now and I prefer to use those. Maybe my hands are more sensitive than normal, but I just really hate working with the Super Saver yarn.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

O Well, if this was an advertisement for RH there would be a lot of takers. Is it the yarn or the price?


----------



## elizallove (Nov 15, 2012)

I do not use RED HEART for prayer shawls because there are softer yarns available. I want something that the wearer will enjoy being wrapped in.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

hello. I used mostly Red heart to knit scarves for the homeless last year, and find it varies in weight and scratchiness per batch, but most of it is good. The super savers vary more than the smaller skeins. It looks to me like all are no match guarantee color or feel, but close. anyone else see this?

Had an unusual incident last week, I got some Lyon brand wool acrylic blend yarn. I have never worked with it before. I was using with metal linked needles, ... and the yarn started to attach itself to my fingers, and down my arm and clung to my leg as it went to the floor where I had it in a plastic jar to keep it clean. Does anyone out there know why? what should I use to un-electrify the process?


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

FYI: I've been making the coziest blankets lately out of 2 strands RHSS and 2 strands Homespun with size 19's. CO 62, do a few rows seed st. and the rest in stockinette. Everyone loves 'em. The Supersaver gives it some backbone. It's so dang inexpensive too.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Erikalynnie said:


> FYI: I've been making the coziest blankets lately out of 2 strands RHSS and 2 strands Homespun with size 19's. CO 62, do a few rows seed st. and the rest in stockinette. Everyone loves 'em. The Supersaver gives it some backbone. It's so dang inexpensive too.


Sounds like this would work up fast. Can you post a picture? Would love to see one that you have done.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh thanks. I'll try to...lol, (not the most tech-savvy person on the planet). OK, if all goes according to plan - there's a folded one of mine (the off white one), a spread out one of son's (red) and one of my daughter's (on the brown bed). I've made several others - one in Vikings colors, one in a darker brown almost looks like wild rice, working on one in a purplish-pink. I think it's my eleventh! lol They're so usable and basic. Very primal and cozy. And you can just keep going as long as you want.  They wash up well too. There one with my cat on my off white one - I don't know how to add pics once I've posted though.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Erikalynnie, thanks for posting the pictures so quickly. They are great and this really looks like something I will try after I get some of my other projects out of the way. Actually, I have been trying to decide what to make as a topper for my king size bed to put over the coverlet. My dog likes to sleep on our bed and my coverlet is white with purple flowers embroidered on it. As you can well imagine, the white doesn't stay white very long with him on the bed. I have been looking for a pattern of something that I can use over the coverlet that he can sleep on so I won't have to wash the coverlet quite so often. Thanks, again.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Absolutely. Just for the record: I used a size (US) 19, 35" circs. The original pattern recommends garter borders, but seed st. is so much more stable. I'll try to link the official pattern and post the pic of my cat giving her approval. ;-)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multi-strand-afghan-133

I hope this works. It's on Paton's website under "multi-strand afghan" otherwise.

Happy knitting.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Erikalynnie said:


> Absolutely. Just for the record: I used a size (US) 19, 35" circs. The original pattern recommends garter borders, but seed st. is so much more stable. I'll try to link the official pattern and post the pic of my cat giving her approval. ;-)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multi-strand-afghan-133
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I used three sts. on ea. side since the fabric knits up so thick (and squishy and awesome). It seems to be enough of a border. It never curls in or anything - and my son and I sleep with ours every night. Also, I'm remembering that I used Simply Soft with that red one. It was so tangly and awful (I love that yarn, but not for this) so that's why I've been using RHSS since. It has more body to it. 

Here's another one I did for my hubby and son in the hunting stand. Our cat liked it so much, our son wouldn't take it with them. lol There's a pic of our grandson falling asleep on it. That one was made with Thick & Quick and some RHSS and boucle I believe. Sorry for the photo album. I just love how versatile the pattern is.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't mind red heart. lots of colors, reasonable price for a big ball off it, seems soft enough to me, and washes nicely.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Erikalynnie said:


> FYI: I've been making the coziest blankets lately out of 2 strands RHSS and 2 strands Homespun with size 19's. CO 62, do a few rows seed st. and the rest in stockinette. Everyone loves 'em. The Supersaver gives it some backbone. It's so dang inexpensive too.


I love redheart, I agree the best blanket are made with reheart the more that they are washed the softer they get.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Wonderful pictures Erikalynnie. I have some of the Red Heart Light and Lofty (at least I think it is called that. I wonder if I mix it in with other yarns if it would work. I think I have enough of it in a light tan color to make a nice size afghan. You have really inspired me to try something new.


----------

